# Does anyone belong to the Dior Diva VIP club?



## louisgurlxoxo

Someone told me about this long ago. You save makeup reciepts and after a certain amount send them in and get free stuff.

Here is link 
http://www.dior.com/pcd/International/JSP/Library/Full/fullf_S2.jsp?pTPL=862

Has anyone done this and gotten stuff?


----------



## gr8heart

I had never heard of this.  I'm bummed the page or link won't open for me.  I only buy their mascara and sunscreen, but have never received anything.


----------



## Cigdem.Ayaz

hmm I recently bought a bunch of makeup... too bad I didn't know about this... The link is not working though, can you try reposting it?


----------



## wickedassin

I've done this and gotten the stuff.  It's a GREAT way to get some cool freebies.  Here's a good link:

http://www.dior.com/pcd/International/JSP/Library/Full/fullf_S2.jsp?pTPL=879


----------



## louisgurlxoxo

What kind of stuff did you get?? Neither of the links work, just go to Dior's makeup site and its on the upper right to click.


----------



## Claire_Dior

I mail my receives last week and I am getting my reward tomorrow!!


----------



## GlamDiva

I made my Dior purchases at Sephora, does it still qualify for the program?


----------



## chanel princess

i'm in canada and i buy my stuff at sephora as well so i've never heard of the Dior Diva VIP club here.
however i remember my aunt receiving the welcome packet in the mail when i went to hong kong two years ago.  they had to spend about 5000 hkd in order to get a piece of Dior jewelry or something.


----------



## MorningGlory

GlamDiva said:


> I made my Dior purchases at Sephora, does it still qualify for the program?


It should.
http://www.diordivavip.com/


----------



## annabellet

Ohhh thanks


----------



## latinrose222

Thanks for the link!  I'm suddenly inspired to go purchase some Dior makeup, lol.


----------



## Claire_Dior

I got a black make up case with mirror, a 5 ml jadore parfum, a 1 ml jadore sample, a radiance booster pen, a 0.07 oz powder mono eyeshadow, and a dior addict ultra gloss reflect(157, i think it's the new summer color).


----------



## Cece31

You're kidding me!! With all the money I spent the last couple of years in Dior make up / creams (and never saved the receipts because I didn't know even this existed!!) 

PS: no panicking... open only to US residents, so we get (*&^%$$) again in Europe.... oh, well, at least I don't have to start frantically looking for all receipts in the hope of finding something LOL!!


----------



## mcb100

Why didn't I bother to find out about this before??? I am a HUGE fan of Dior lipgloss. Do you have to take the receipts in to your nearest Dior store or can you just mail them out from your home???


----------



## NYCBelle

never heard of it but i want to be a part of it!!


----------



## prats

Hi everyone..
The Sales manager at DIOR in Macy's told me about it, she even gave me some extra points via a diva card which has 25 bonus points, and she gave me 3-4 cards thats 100 points... 
Here's what you do, you go to the site above and register yourself first. Read all the levels they have, eg. for every 100 points you get a small bonus, for 250 points you get more stuff, and goes on till you have 1000 points where you get a lota stuff, so decide which level you want to send your receipts for. Then collect all your original receipts and mail them in with any additional diva points ( like the diva points card that I got from Macy's). And voila... wait for your gifts to come by mail..but make sure to send them in within a year of purchase...


----------



## Lyn2005

^^^ Wow... I wish they gave out extra points here in Canada

I signed up last Dec and now have saved about $250 worth, lol. I'm trying to decide if I should send it in for a gift, or save up for the higher levels.

Has anyone redeemed recently, and do you think the higher levels are worth saving up for? They just say "mystery full-size product" but it would be cool to have a list of what you get with each level.


----------



## claireZk

I signed up for this a long time ago on Dior's website, but I forgot about it.  My sister & I spent a combined total of $250 @ the Dior counter a few months back & the SA never even mentioned it, let alone give us any cards or points. 

I'm going to dig out all my receipts & mail them in. I want my free stuff!  lol


----------



## AmandaHW

Thanks for posting this...I went to the counter on Sat and bought foundation, concealer, loose powder and  gloss so I am at 150 points already...

Does anyone know what you get at each level?  The brochure the SA gave me is really vague (I had to ask her about it, she didn't tell me about it...seems they would mention this as it would encourage people to buy more Dior products?)


----------



## Lyn2005

I wonder if purchases made from sephora.com or strawberrynet.com count towards this, if the original receipt in CDN dollars is sent in? Or is it only department stores you purchase from in person?


----------



## amymaria

Wish I knew about it!
80% of my makeup is Dior


----------



## ilvoelv

I spent around $700 this past year.. i have to dig up my receipts.. most of it was ordering online so i can print the invoice from bloomies (do you think they would accept?) where do you mail it in?


----------



## Vinyl

I was interested in Dior lipsticks... good thing I caught this thread before I decided on it!


----------



## Lyn2005

ilvoelv said:


> I spent around $700 this past year.. i have to dig up my receipts.. most of it was ordering online so i can print the invoice from bloomies (do you think they would accept?) where do you mail it in?


 

http://beauty.dior.com/usa/en/base.html#/en/local-event/very-dior-universe-6.html

You register here with the Dior Diva VIP Club, and then click on "redemption form" and print it out, and send it in with your receipts to the address on the form. However, they did mention in "rules + regulations" that they need the original receipts/invoice from the store. Did Bloomies send you an official receipt/invoice with their online orders?


I'm just curious if we can purchase Dior from stores like strawberrynet.com and have it count toward the free gifts


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I joined a few months ago and forgot about it. I did get a cell phone charm from them in the mail. A "D" with a rhinestone, it's cute!


----------



## softchickenyou

omg i always buy dior mascara and miss dior cherie perfume! now i gotta go dig up the receipts! thanks for this post!


----------



## WebShopper1

Always amazed to see these mystified online questions.  Doesn't anyone know how to search the web?  For the people who are wondering about Dior Diva VIP:  Yes, it does exist, and it is really simple to use.  If you can't find the site, simply Google Dior Diva VIP.  Click on the link for the "official web site" and read the directions.  There will be several clickable links on the page.  You will find that you can open and print 3 PDF documents.  One that describes the awards, one that describes the rules, and the claim form.  The awards are really sweet.  Save your receipts from any store that sells Dior cosmetics (yes, Sephora too).  There are 4 award levels:  $100, $250, $500, and $1000.  If you spend a lot with Dior, it's worth accumulating the $1000 level.  It includes 3 full size products and a beautiful train case.  Remember this is pre-tax amount.  You can't claim the sales tax toward the rewards.  And the receipts are only valid for 1 calendar year.  Hope this helps, and don't forget to use the search engines.  They work better than blogs.


----------



## Kansashalo

I just got info in the mail about this program.  I mostly buy Dior scents so I hope that counts!


----------



## ehfldosk

I just got a gift for $100. It has small miniatures of lipstick, perfume, hydration cream+serum and mascara. They were cute. I am really curious about "full size product". Anyone recieved a gift from Dior yet?


----------



## ehfldosk

I thouht there were 5 award levels: $100, $250, $500, $750 and $1000. 
Did it changed?http://beauty.dior.com/diorcom/file/lvmhdownloadable/pj/diordiva_rewards_eng41480.pdf


----------



## ehfldosk

WebShopper1 said:


> Always amazed to see these mystified online questions. Doesn't anyone know how to search the web? For the people who are wondering about Dior Diva VIP: Yes, it does exist, and it is really simple to use. If you can't find the site, simply Google Dior Diva VIP. Click on the link for the "official web site" and read the directions. There will be several clickable links on the page. You will find that you can open and print 3 PDF documents. One that describes the awards, one that describes the rules, and the claim form. The awards are really sweet. Save your receipts from any store that sells Dior cosmetics (yes, Sephora too). There are 4 award levels: $100, $250, $500, and $1000. If you spend a lot with Dior, it's worth accumulating the $1000 level. It includes 3 full size products and a beautiful train case. Remember this is pre-tax amount. You can't claim the sales tax toward the rewards. And the receipts are only valid for 1 calendar year. Hope this helps, and don't forget to use the search engines. They work better than blogs.


 
I thouht there were 5 award levels: $100, $250, $500, $750 and $1000. 
Did it changed? http://beauty.dior.com/diorcom/file/lvmhdownloadable/pj/diordiva_rewards_eng41480.pdf


----------



## yeliab

I never heard of this before!!  Oh my gawd...  what in the world!!

I'll have to find out more about this program!  I'm missing out on Free gifts!  

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Lovedior

i never heard of it before today i spend hundreds of dollars on dior make up and creams . i can't believe no one told me about at at bloomie saks or macys. i never though of keeping my receipt when i buy make up ...

i just saw what you get ... its really dissapointing though. if you send over 100$ u get a bunch of sample .
its not much of a reward . the only one that 's actually interresting you have to spend over 1000$

it only start to be good goods at 500$

what a pity when you buy purse it does not count because the purse  it would be easy to get access to divine diva that way


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I need to send mine in...been to lazy. Also if they ask you to take a survey, you do actually get the Dior lipgloss. I did that about 2 yrs ago. Not sure if they have done any surveys lately


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Just received my 100 pts gift today:

Sample Diorshow Blackout mascara 099 kohl black
Miss Dior Cherie miniature
HyraAction Hyrda Protective Eye creme


----------



## lvpiggy

i've been doing this for a couple of years, ever stince I started using the l'Or de Vie products - the gifts are pretty good! I especially like that you can pick the gift level that you want, so, for example, you can get both the $250 gift and the $750 instead of the $1,000 one, or in addition, if you spend enough! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lushfashionista

Wow I never heard of this, but I'm definitely joining! Thanks for posting about it.


----------



## hazel06

the only place i can get dior items is from sephora.com 
will that count?


----------



## pond23

hazel06 said:


> the only place i can get dior items is from sephora.com
> will that count?


 
^ They should count. I buy Dior makeup from Sephora too, and I plan on turning in those receipts also. The only thing worrying me is that the receipts don't have prices on them.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I wish I had known about this sooner!  I just bought a ton of Dior mascaras and foundation recently!  Oh well...now I know and have joined!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^so you still have your receipts? If so, you have 12 months from the time of purchase to submit,regardless of when you join. So if you just purchased Dior products but signed up after the purchases, it still counts. Just mail in your receipts.


----------



## Gtgoon

Does this work internationally or is it only for the US? I'm a swedish resident and we buy lots and lots of Dior products although all our receipts are printed in swedish krona.:S


----------



## angl2b

Gtgoon said:


> Does this work internationally or is it only for the US? I'm a swedish resident and we buy lots and lots of Dior products although all our receipts are printed in swedish krona.:S


 
I think it is US residents only.


----------



## mcb100

Okay this may be a stupid question, but I just bought this: http://www.sephora.com/browse/produ...uldPaginate=true&categoryId=1073#BVRRWidgetID and can't get it open for the life of me. 
  What do I do, like try and twist the top part off? There isn't any plastic to cut off, so I know that that isn't the problem. LOL.


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

Hi mcb100, I hope you've got your gloss open by now!  If not, just pull the top off, it's a little tough at first but eases up with use.


----------



## ShkBass

I hope this information helps...

For the 500pont redemption, I got:
Lip maximizer (full size)
Iconic mascara (full size)
Cute shiny beige makeup bag
Dior serum (deluxe sample size)
In the past, the 500pt came with a brush, so I emailed them asking what happened and as a complimentary present, they also sent me a eyeliner brush.

For the 1000 point...
Grey makeup suitcase
J'adore perfume sample
Iconic Mascara
quint palette in sunset 
Limited edition crystal necklace ball with lipgloss inside
Miss Dior Cherie mini in box
Diorshow Powder blush (deluxe size)


----------



## pikachet

ShkBass said:


> I hope this information helps...
> 
> For the 500pont redemption, I got:
> Lip maximizer (full size)
> Iconic mascara (full size)
> Cute shiny beige makeup bag
> Dior serum (deluxe sample size)
> In the past, the 500pt came with a brush, so I emailed them asking what happened and as a complimentary present, they also sent me a eyeliner brush.
> 
> For the 1000 point...
> Grey makeup suitcase
> J'adore perfume sample
> Iconic Mascara
> quint palette in sunset
> Limited edition crystal necklace ball with lipgloss inside
> Miss Dior Cherie mini in box
> Diorshow Powder blush (deluxe size)



Can anyone please tell me the contact email??? Also, does Sephora online counts?? Their receipts don't have price on....but I have email confirmations (with prices). Can I use it?? Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

pikachet said:


> Can anyone please tell me the contact email??? Also, does Sephora online counts?? Their receipts don't have price on....but I have email confirmations (with prices). Can I use it?? Thanks ladies!!!


 
Yes,you are able to use email confirmations as there is a dollar amount listed. Rewards are based on dollar amount. Here is the email information:diordiva@qualitycustomercare.com I hope that helps


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks for all the info- I think I am going to start buying dior so I can be "rewarded"!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

babyontheway said:


> Thanks for all the info- I think I am going to start buying dior so I can be "rewarded"!!!


 
Now if only Chanel would start a program


----------



## babyontheway

^^ I know- I would be a diva in about a day


----------



## pond23

babyontheway said:


> ^^ I know- I would be a diva in about a day


 
^ Sadly, me too! LOL!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

babyontheway said:


> ^^ I know- I would be a diva in about a day


 


pond23 said:


> ^ Sadly, me too! LOL!


 
We would all be a mess


----------



## zizi31

Can you print off and mail in the order summaries from the Sephora website if you haven't saved the receipts for online orders? Or does it have to be the original receipt?


----------



## beauty k addict

US and Canadian residents only. they also have a list of qualifying stores at the site. online shopping is now active but i seem to have a problem everytime i click my shopping cart. 



Gtgoon said:


> Does this work internationally or is it only for the US? I'm a swedish resident and we buy lots and lots of Dior products although all our receipts are printed in swedish krona.:S


 


angl2b said:


> I think it is US residents only.


----------



## beauty k addict

same dilemma here cause i can't find the invoice from the order i placed at neiman's online. 



zizi31 said:


> Can you print off and mail in the order summaries from the Sephora website if you haven't saved the receipts for online orders? Or does it have to be the original receipt?


----------



## sweetart

beauty k addict said:


> same dilemma here cause i can't find the invoice from the order i placed at neiman's online.



I think I've read (in this thread) that the email confirmation works too.

I should have been more careful about saving my receipts. I'd be able to get that $1000 point gift by now!


----------



## monokuro

Wow.. never knew Dior had this! D:
More reason for me to be buying more Dior.. xD

Also agree with Chanel needing to have one too.. haha..


----------



## bluejinx

This program is not only available in the united states.  I live in canada and it works here.  And yes, sephora does count too.


----------



## merekat703

I stumbled upon this program when I bought nail polish at xmas and searched around and found a few receipts from past sephora purchases for lipgloss and mailed them in about 2 weeks ago. I only reached the first level so I assumed I would get those little vials on card but I am pleasently surprised when what I recieved today!
 Cute shopping bag
Mini Dior Addict lipstick in 783 which is surprisingly flattering on me.
Mini Dior Addict perfume
Mini Dior Show mascara


----------



## ipudgybear

merekat703 said:


> I stumbled upon this program when I bought nail polish at xmas and searched around and found a few receipts from past sephora purchases for lipgloss and mailed them in about 2 weeks ago. I only reached the first level so I assumed I would get those little vials on card but I am pleasently surprised when what I recieved today!
> Cute shopping bag
> Mini Dior Addict lipstick in 783 which is surprisingly flattering on me.
> Mini Dior Addict perfume
> Mini Dior Show mascara
> View attachment 1416787



Oh that's not bad for only the first level.


----------



## sweetart

it's a great program! I just wish other brands had something similar!

I rec'd my 1000pt gift earlier this month. The train case is really cute



















Inside the case was a full size quint in earth reflection, dior lip polish in 002, extase mascara and 2 deluxe samples of capture total


----------



## ShkBass

^^I love that case,much better than the silver case I got last year


----------



## bluejinx

I'd kill to get that case!!! But most of my purchases are polish from the states that wasn't available here and therefor they won't count towards my gift!!!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

sweetart said:


> it's a great program! I just wish other brands had something similar!
> 
> I rec'd my 1000pt gift earlier this month. The train case is really cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the case was a full size quint in earth reflection, dior lip polish in 002, extase mascara and 2 deluxe samples of capture total



That's awesome! I am a Dior Diva but have only purchased 1 thing from them, this definitely makes me want to purchase through them directly vs. Nordstrom's. I had no idea they gave stuff like that away!


----------



## novella

merekat703 said:


> I stumbled upon this program when I bought nail polish at xmas and searched around and found a few receipts from past sephora purchases for lipgloss and mailed them in about 2 weeks ago. I only reached the first level so I assumed I would get those little vials on card but I am pleasently surprised when what I recieved today!
> Cute shopping bag
> Mini Dior Addict lipstick in 783 which is surprisingly flattering on me.
> Mini Dior Addict perfume
> Mini Dior Show mascara
> View attachment 1416787



Wow, that is a very nice gift! 



sweetart said:


> it's a great program! I just wish other brands had something similar!
> 
> I rec'd my 1000pt gift earlier this month. The train case is really cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the case was a full size quint in earth reflection, dior lip polish in 002, extase mascara and 2 deluxe samples of capture total



The train case is gorgeous and the gifts are very nice. I have a little less than 300 points but the 1,000 point gift is motivating me to buy more Dior LOL!


----------



## awhitney

Im in Canada, but I make all my Dior purchases with Nordstroms and Saks and have it shipped to a US address.. does this count? Am I able to just print off my invoices and submit them?


----------



## bluejinx

awhitney said:


> Im in Canada, but I make all my Dior purchases with Nordstroms and Saks and have it shipped to a US address.. does this count? Am I able to just print off my invoices and submit them?



If you have an american address you can submit to the american program. My problem is I have a PO box which isn't a "valid" address according to them.


----------



## babyontheway

I just received my 250 point "gift today".  It is cute.  It is a full size mascara and a sample of capture total in a pink zip case.  I will post pics tomorrow


----------



## babyontheway

Here is what I got-


----------



## Love Of My Life

really nice gifts.. enjoy...


----------



## Spfstar

That case look awesome! I signed up for the program but sadly I don't buy enough dior products to make it worthwhile.


----------



## beauty k addict

i received my dior diva rewards gifts today after mailing in my receipts 2 weeks ago. i thought it would be longer cause i'm from canada. the beauty products came straightaway from their canadian headquarters and was delivered by ats courier. would've opted for the 1K points reward but i've too much dior cosmetic bags already given to me by my dior beauty consultant so i decided to pass on it.



100 points (mini shopping bag + deluxe travel sizes)








250 points (pouch +  F/S diorshow extase mascara in black + capture total deluxe size )








500 points (pouch + F/S diorshow lash plumping serum + dior addict lip glow + hypnotic poison edt deluxe sample)


----------



## JulieDiva

Calling all Dior Divas........

I heard that they are changing the contents of the rewards this October.....
And they are possibly adding a new reward level....2000 points!!!!!  Gasp...imagine what is inside that reward gift???????!!!!


----------



## BagloverBurr

How does this work? I have never heard of it before


----------



## JulieDiva

Hey Dior Divas!

check out the dior site...NEW rewards and levels!!!!!

There is a $5000 point level!!!!!!!

I now am thrilled I love all the Holiday Dior sets and collection!


----------



## pablodiva

I work at the Dior counter so here's how it works:

ANY Dior you buy from the U.S. or Canada (online, dept. stores, sephora, etc...) qualifies. COLLECT THE POINTS AND SAVE THE RECEIPTS! I have a lot of clients who forget to save the receipts, so I've been yelling at them about that...lol, not really, but I get upset with them when they don't. And if you haven't checked out the new Christmas sets, you MUST! They are absolutely gorgeous! And next time you stop by the Dior counter, yell at the SA about not telling you about this AWESOME program...


----------



## pond23

^ None of my Dior SAs ever told me about this program. Not at Saks, NM, Nordies, Dior boutique in Las Vegas, etc.  I found out about it here on the Purse Forum.


----------



## novella

pond23 said:


> ^ None of my Dior SAs ever told me about this program. Not at Saks, NM, Nordies, Dior boutique in Las Vegas, etc.  *I found out about it here on the Purse Forum.*



Same here. 

I'm a little bummed that Dior changed the rewards because I was so close to getting the stunning train case that *sweetart* revealed in this thread, but maybe the new 1,000 point gift will be just as nice. 

I wish that more brands would follow Dior's example by starting a similar rewards/loyalty program.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

https://wws.dior.com/dynamique/pdf/diordiva/en/termsAndConditions.pdf

the receipts are valid for 12 months
no photocopies of receipts are accepted
only original receipts are accepted
sales tax don't contribute to points
dior.com, sephora, macy's, bloomingdales, nordstrom, dillard's, neiman marcus, saks, lord & taylor, the bay, belk, shoppers drug mart, ogilvy, and holt renfrew are authorized dior beauty retailers


----------



## honey

sorry answered my own question .....


----------



## JulieDiva

novella said:


> Same here.
> 
> I'm a little bummed that Dior changed the rewards because I was so close to getting the stunning train case that *sweetart* revealed in this thread, but maybe the new 1,000 point gift will be just as nice.
> 
> I wish that more brands would follow Dior's example by starting a similar rewards/loyalty program.



The new 1000 point gift sounds pretty good also!  I am close to this level also.


----------



## JulieDiva

pond23 said:


> ^ None of my Dior SAs ever told me about this program. Not at Saks, NM, Nordies, Dior boutique in Las Vegas, etc.  I found out about it here on the Purse Forum.





I shopped Dior for years before anyone told me...it was a super nice SA who first informed me about this.  I am sorry you weren't told..


----------



## bunnymasseuse

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> https://wws.dior.com/dynamique/pdf/diordiva/en/termsAndConditions.pdf
> 
> the receipts are valid for 12 months
> no photocopies of receipts are accepted
> only original receipts are accepted
> sales tax don't contribute to points
> dior.com, sephora, macy's, bloomingdales, nordstrom, dillard's, neiman marcus, saks, lord & taylor, the bay, belk, shoppers drug mart, ogilvy, and holt renfrew are authorized dior beauty retailers


Bummer, Duty Free stores in the airports don't count then.


----------



## girlygirl3

bunnymasseuse said:


> Bummer, Duty Free stores in the airports don't count then.


 
True, I got a call from Dior Diva about that.  They banked the rest of my receipts until I sent them qualifying receipts!


----------



## oceansportrait

Wow, I think it's great Dior has something like this--- now if only Chanel would hop on the bandwagon... (or maybe it's a hint for me to switch over to Dior? XD)


----------



## JulieDiva

Has anyone redeemed points for the new reward gifts?  curious to see what we now get.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Oh wow! Glad this got bumped! I just signed up and need to send some receipts in... What a great program!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I sent in a few receipts I had laying around for the 100 point gift. It arrived super quickly! I'm going to save my receipts up for the 500 point gift next, I think... I love rewards programs like this.

The current 100 point gift:
- J'adore deluxe sample
- Diorshow mascara deluxe sample
- Capture Totale sample
- Lipstick mini in 664


----------



## JulieDiva

Bags4Bubbles said:


> I sent in a few receipts I had laying around for the 100 point gift. It arrived super quickly! I'm going to save my receipts up for the 500 point gift next, I think... I love rewards programs like this.
> 
> The current 100 point gift:
> - J'adore deluxe sample
> - Diorshow mascara deluxe sample
> - Capture Totale sample
> - Lipstick mini in 664



thanks for sharing!  That is really nice for 100 points!!!!


----------



## awhitney

I have a 100 pt and 250 pt gift waiting for me at my US address! Can't wait to go pick it up and see what the gifts are. I thought my receipts might get rejected because I printed off my invoices from Nordies, Saks, etc. instead of using the original receipts (which I usually never get for online orders) And I used my Canadian contact info, but got it sent to my US address! But i got an email that it shipped, and will be there in no more then 10 days!


----------



## JulieDiva

awhitney said:


> I have a 100 pt and 250 pt gift waiting for me at my US address! Can't wait to go pick it up and see what the gifts are. I thought my receipts might get rejected because I printed off my invoices from Nordies, Saks, etc. instead of using the original receipts (which I usually never get for online orders) And I used my Canadian contact info, but got it sent to my US address! But i got an email that it shipped, and will be there in no more then 10 days!




I am Canadian also....so if I have US Dior orders/purchases, I need to send it to a US address?


----------



## awhitney

Im assuming so, but I did not confirm this with Dior, as my only Dior purchases from the past year were from the US. If you find out forsure, please post here to let us Canadian ladies know! 



JulieDiva said:


> I am Canadian also....so if I have US Dior orders/purchases, I need to send it to a US address?


----------



## lostlikelucy

Are the points cumulative? ie, If i redeem for a 100 pt gift, do those 100 pts count towards the next 250 pt gift?


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

lostlikelucy said:


> Are the points cumulative? ie, If i redeem for a 100 pt gift, do those 100 pts count towards the next 250 pt gift?



I don't think so, because you need to send in original receipts or invoices with each point redemption form... So if you redeem 100 points, you would need new receipts for the next level.

At least that is how I read it, if I'm wrong... Someone let me know, because I'm going for the 500 point gift and it would be nice to get the 250 also if that is possible. I just assumed the points were only good once. 

Awhitney - can't wait to see you 250 point gift! It is nice to see pics before redeeming points!

I love the train cases that people earlier in this thread have, I wish those were still available as the higher point gifts, sigh!


----------



## awhitney

Here's my Dior Diva rewards!

*100 pt gift Adorable Diva:* Includes 5 mL j'adore perfume sample, mini Diorshow mascara, mini Dior Lipstick in 644 Rouge Dior, and mini Dior One Essential skin boosting super serum. 


*250 pt gift Fashionista Diva:* The Little Dictionary of Fashion by Christian Dior book, 5 mL j'adore perfume sample, mini Dior Lipstick in 644 Rouge Dior and mini Capture Totale skin boosting serum capsule.


----------



## ladyash

omg I need that book! I guess I better go stock up on Dior next time I go to Toronto.


----------



## honey

awhitney said:
			
		

> Here's my Dior Diva rewards!
> 
> 100 pt gift Adorable Diva: Includes 5 mL j'adore perfume sample, mini Diorshow mascara, mini Dior Lipstick in 644 Rouge Dior, and mini Dior One Essential skin boosting super serum.
> 
> 250 pt gift Fashionista Diva: The Little Dictionary of Fashion by Christian Dior book, 5 mL j'adore perfume sample, mini Dior Lipstick in 644 Rouge Dior and mini Capture Totale skin boosting serum capsule.



Mmm the book is a lot bigger than I imagined. Thanks for posting!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

I received the Adorable Diva rewards, which includes the Capture Totale One Essential Serum 2ml, Rouge Lipstick in Rouge Blossom 644, DiorShow Mascara in 090 Black 5ml, and J'Adore Eau de Parfum 5ml. I absolutely love the smell of the perfume and the packaging is so cute!


----------



## candiebear

Those rewards are impressive! Especially compared to Sephora's


----------



## awhitney

They SO are! Im already at the 135 points so far this year LOL.. im gonna try for the 500 point gift!



candiebear said:


> Those rewards are impressive! Especially compared to Sephora's


----------



## yakusoku.af

my 500 point reward that came in the mail today!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

yakusoku.af said:


> my 500 point reward that came in the mail today!



The mini perfumes are so adorable. I wanna start collecting them!! I wonder if they _sell _them in the cute mini sizes?


----------



## yakusoku.af

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> The mini perfumes are so adorable. I wanna start collecting them!! I wonder if they _sell _them in the cute mini sizes?



I've seen minis of different brands at Duty Free Galleria in Waikiki.  If all else fails, I'm sure they have some on ebay.


----------



## bnjj

I'm about to redeem some points.  I don't want the 250pt gift, I'd rather have 2 100pt gifts.  Does anyone know if you can ask for two of the same point value item when redeeming?  Thanks.


----------



## awhitney

I think so.. I would just write x2 beside the 100 pt box.. 



bnjj said:


> I'm about to redeem some points.  I don't want the 250pt gift, I'd rather have 2 100pt gifts.  Does anyone know if you can ask for two of the same point value item when redeeming?  Thanks.


----------



## bnjj

Yeah, that's what I did and mailed it off yesterday.  I have a receipt that expires in a couple weeks so needed to get it sent off.


----------



## awhitney

Did you submit to the American or Canadian program? Im interested to see if the gifts are different, for the different countries



bnjj said:


> Yeah, that's what I did and mailed it off yesterday.  I have a receipt that expires in a couple weeks so needed to get it sent off.


----------



## JulieDiva

awhitney said:


> Did you submit to the American or Canadian program? Im interested to see if the gifts are different, for the different countries




No, they are the same.  I am Canadian, and have redeemed for the 100 point, 250 point, 500 point, and 1000 point in the last year.  All the same as people are posting!!


----------



## bnjj

awhitney said:


> Did you submit to the American or Canadian program? Im interested to see if the gifts are different, for the different countries


 
There is only one program.


----------



## awhitney

Good to know! Thanks 



JulieDiva said:


> No, they are the same.  I am Canadian, and have redeemed for the 100 point, 250 point, 500 point, and 1000 point in the last year.  All the same as people are posting!!


----------



## bluejinx

yakusoku.af said:


> my 500 point reward that came in the mail today!



Just got this in the mail yesterday. Very disappointed to be honest. The tufts last year were much better and this charm bracelet was a 500 point perk from sephora recently.


----------



## Lyn2005

Is anyone going to try for the 5000 point gift? I'm curious what the clutch looks like, hehe


----------



## exotikittenx

I hate that they include red lipstick.  I just can't wear it.   When do they change the gift?


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

yakusoku.af said:


> my 500 point reward that came in the mail today!



So cute, I love this! I missed the 500 point perk gift from Sephora, so I'm hoping to make up for it by getting this 500 point Dior gift!


----------



## JulieDiva

exotikittenx said:


> I hate that they include red lipstick.  I just can't wear it.   When do they change the gift?



I agree.  They should change up the lipshades, or make it a neutral colour.

They seem to only change them about 1 time per year, I think.  At least last year, it was the same gifts from February through November.


----------



## exotikittenx

JulieDiva said:
			
		

> I agree.  They should change up the lipshades, or make it a neutral colour.
> 
> They seem to only change them about 1 time per year, I think.  At least last year, it was the same gifts from February through November.



Yeah, not everyone looks good in those red shades.  They should do something more sheer or neutral, definitely.


----------



## lindabear

Hi guys,
If i purchased my dior items onsale (sephora ff), will the discounted price or full price count towards the 100 points? I just need to know if need to purchase another item before i mail in my receipts. TIA


----------



## mspera

Yay girls! So, a big thank you to the lovely tpf'er that posted about her 250 point fashionista gift -- I wanted to "cash in" early to be sure I could snag one of the "Dictionary of Fashion" books. 

So happy with my goodies. 

The little dictionary of fashion
Mini of j'adore -  this perfume!
Rouge Dior lippie in #644
One essential skin boosting serum.


----------



## mspera

lindabear said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> If i purchased my dior items onsale (sephora ff), will the discounted price or full price count towards the 100 points? I just need to know if need to purchase another item before i mail in my receipts. TIA



The price you paid (discounted price) is what will count towards your points.


----------



## exotikittenx

What about paying with a gift card or merchandise credit?


----------



## bnjj

It makes no difference how you paid for the items.  Your receipt will show the prices and the store got their money regardless if it was cash, gift card, Visa, etc.


----------



## sign_coach925T

I have never sent in my receipts & been a member for couple years. Does the Dior product have to be on its own individual receipt ? Like certain Dior products I like I have to order online and i tend to order other stuff along  with it .

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## exotikittenx

sign_coachboi said:
			
		

> I have never sent in my receipts & been a member for couple years. Does the Dior product have to be on its own individual receipt ? Like certain Dior products I like I have to order online and i tend to order other stuff along  with it .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



It's fine if there's other stuff on the receipt.


----------



## ipudgybear

mspera said:


> Yay girls! So, a big thank you to the lovely tpf'er that posted about her 250 point fashionista gift -- I wanted to "cash in" early to be sure I could snag one of the "Dictionary of Fashion" books.
> 
> So happy with my goodies.
> 
> The little dictionary of fashion
> Mini of j'adore -  this perfume!
> Rouge Dior lippie in #644
> One essential skin boosting serum.



I just sent my receipts in for the 100 gift. Wish I did it for the 250 point gift. I am curious about the dictionary!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Ok, for example, if I bought a CDN $31 Dior Addict lipstick and used a $10 coupon for the purchase, does Dior count the amount as $31 or $21? 

I've bought my Dior cosmetics when stores have coupon promotions or certain percentages off the item if you spend an X amount of money. I've also exchanged items as well and wondered if those receipts count towards the Dior Diva VIP too? 



bnjj said:


> It makes no difference how you paid for the items.  Your receipt will show the prices and the store got their money regardless if it was cash, gift card, Visa, etc.


----------



## bnjj

Well, I don't know for sure.  I have never sent in receipts where I've used a coupon.  Is that a SDM coupon you used by chance?  

If it is the only item on your receipt, they may only take that as $21, not sure.  If there are other things on your receipt then I'm pretty sure they'd take it as $31.

You can call them; they are extremely helpful.


----------



## Kansashalo

DD club is VERY fast! I sent my receipts in for the 100 pt gift and received it a week later.  I love everything, even the lipstick (644).

This is so much better than Sephora's 100 pt perks. lol



exotikittenx said:


> I hate that they include red lipstick. I just can't wear it.  When do they change the gift?


It wasn't as red as I thought but it's more of a mauvey color on me.  Here is a good swatch as to how it looks (hope this helps!)

http://www.beautyreviewonline.com/2011/11/dior-rouge-blossom-review-and-swatch/


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Yes! It's a SDM coupon. Sometimes The Bay has promotions where you spend $50, you get $10 off too. That's why I'm wondering...



bnjj said:


> Well, I don't know for sure.  I have never sent in receipts where I've used a coupon.  Is that a SDM coupon you used by chance?
> 
> If it is the only item on your receipt, they may only take that as $21, not sure.  If there are other things on your receipt then I'm pretty sure they'd take it as $31.
> 
> You can call them; they are extremely helpful.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Just got my receipts together to send in for the 500 point gift! Excited, I'm hoping the little bracelet is cute!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Bags4Bubbles said:


> Just got my receipts together to send in for the 500 point gift! Excited, I'm hoping the little bracelet is cute!



Yayyyy!! My 500 point gift arrived today, and it is adorable! I was so excited when it arrived that I vlogged it, lol!!


----------



## tutushopper

Bags4Bubbles said:


> Yayyyy!! My 500 point gift arrived today, and it is adorable! I was so excited when it arrived that I vlogged it, lol!!




Love the bracelet, and the vlog post was great!


----------



## bluejinx

I can't find info on this years gifts? Anyone know?


----------



## saban

Looks like they haven't changed the gifts yet.  I really hope that they will make the gifts more worthwhile like they were in the past.


----------



## bluejinx

saban said:


> Looks like they haven't changed the gifts yet.  I really hope that they will make the gifts more worthwhile like they were in the past.



agreed!


----------



## CinnamonLilly

Hello,

I got this reward a couple of times back in 2009, but now I cannot find where to login/register?

Has it been discontinued?

Thanks!


----------



## Lyn2005

CinnamonLilly said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got this reward a couple of times back in 2009, but now I cannot find where to login/register?
> 
> Has it been discontinued?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, I replied you on the other thread, but the website is up and running again, you can register or login to your Dior diva account to print the redemption form


----------



## Lyn2005

saban said:


> Looks like they haven't changed the gifts yet.  I really hope that they will make the gifts more worthwhile like they were in the past.



I know, I used to love their 1000 point reward with the beautiful door train cases and full sized eyeshadow palette. Now it takes a lot more points for less


----------



## Lyn2005

Swe3tGirl said:


> Yes! It's a SDM coupon. Sometimes The Bay has promotions where you spend $50, you get $10 off too. That's why I'm wondering...



Hi, in the past, they have accepted it at the retail price of the product, not the discounted price I paid (for example, if using sdm points to redeem, or sephora vib discount, or bay coupon). That was my past experience


----------



## babidollface

I just got my 100 point gift!


----------



## babidollface

Hmm... they forgot to add the lipstick to it. I only got 3 samples - the parfum, mascara and one essential. I was really looking forward to the lipstick. Oh well.


----------



## dcbfh123

babidollface said:


> Hmm... they forgot to add the lipstick to it. I only got 3 samples - the parfum, mascara and one essential. I was really looking forward to the lipstick. Oh well.



i actually contacted them about this since I was super excited about the lipstick as well - they just got rid of it. the perks keep getting worse and worse


----------



## Lyn2005

babidollface said:


> Hmm... they forgot to add the lipstick to it. I only got 3 samples - the parfum, mascara and one essential. I was really looking forward to the lipstick. Oh well.



Hi, was this the 100 point gift? Was the parfumerie the mini spray or the glass bottle mini?


----------



## swtstephy

I just got my 500 points reward. I was really excited because I was expecting the silver charm bracelet but got a really cheap looking necklace. It is a little cute but not something I would wear, at least the deluxe miss dior perfume is nice though. 

The box it came in. 


It kinda looks like something I can pick up at claire's doesnt it?


----------



## Louise26

swtstephy said:


> I just got my 500 points reward. I was really excited because I was expecting the silver charm bracelet but got a really cheap looking necklace. It is a little cute but not something I would wear, at least the deluxe miss dior perfume is nice though.
> 
> The box it came in.
> View attachment 2227203
> 
> It kinda looks like something I can pick up at claire's doesnt it?
> View attachment 2227204


 
Oh my. Strange that Dior would put their name on something like that. What a shame. I've been meaning to sign up -- were there other options for the 500 point reward besides this?


----------



## JulieDiva

blackbeltshoppr said:


> Oh my. Strange that Dior would put their name on something like that. What a shame. I've been meaning to sign up -- were there other options for the 500 point reward besides this?




No, each point reward has only one choice.  yes, the rewards keep getting worse...less and less value of free gifts.  i know we should be glad to get anything, i suppose, but it is maddening when you know what they used to give just last year or the year before.


----------



## cheburacha

mcb100 said:


> Why didn't I bother to find out about this before??? I am a HUGE fan of Dior lipgloss. Do you have to take the receipts in to your nearest Dior store or can you just mail them out from your home???


 
You have to register at www.diordivavip.com first, print the form for redemption and mail in your receipts together with the form. It only works by mail, not in stores.


----------



## jabuti

Got my 100 point gift within a few weeks, thanks to you ladies.  And no lipstick for me either.  Kinda sad because J'Adore is overexposed.  I KNOW I can't wear it.  I wanted to try the lipstick!


----------



## babidollface

Oh no!! I just thought they forgot to include it in mine because they ran out of supplies! I am on my way to collecting 200 points and was going to write a note with my receipts pleading them to include it in my box this time. 

By the way, is it okay if I combine purchases made in the US and Canada? There are some Dior products I plan on buying when I go to the US in October that we don't get here in Canada.


----------



## Lyn2005

babidollface said:


> Oh no!! I just thought they forgot to include it in mine because they ran out of supplies! I am on my way to collecting 200 points and was going to write a note with my receipts pleading them to include it in my box this time.
> 
> By the way, is it okay if I combine purchases made in the US and Canada? There are some Dior products I plan on buying when I go to the US in October that we don't get here in Canada.



I wasn't able to combine Canada and USA. They sent back my envelope, saying that canadian addresses had to only use receipts in canadian dollars


----------



## Lyn2005

So, it's only the 250 level that gets a mini lipstick, right?

Because the 100 level doesn't include a lipstick anymore?


----------



## cheburacha

babidollface said:


> Oh no!! I just thought they forgot to include it in mine because they ran out of supplies! I am on my way to collecting 200 points and was going to write a note with my receipts pleading them to include it in my box this time.
> 
> By the way, is it okay if I combine purchases made in the US and Canada? There are some Dior products I plan on buying when I go to the US in October that we don't get here in Canada.


 
I did that in the past several times - combined both the US and Canadian receipts. Always got my redemption gifts - no questions asked. I have recently sent them almost exclusively Canadian receipts but from my new US address. I'll let you know whether they accept them or not.


----------



## babidollface

Lyn2005 said:


> Hi, was this the 100 point gift? Was the parfumerie the mini spray or the glass bottle mini?


It was the glass bottle mini.


----------



## cheburacha

I received my 1000 points redemption gift and could not be happier with what I've got! It's a full size eau de parfum (you can choose one of the two varieties), an irresistibly cute purse/travel spray and a ceramic for fragrancing. Everything is packaged in Dior signature grey box. Amazing customer service and I love the way Dior shows it's appreciation for their loyal customers even though I am not spending thousands on bags and clothing.


----------



## Lyn2005

cheburacha said:


> I received my 1000 points redemption gift and could not be happier with what I've got! It's a full size eau de parfum (you can choose one of the two varieties), an irresistibly cute purse/travel spray and a ceramic for fragrancing. Everything is packaged in Dior signature grey box. Amazing customer service and I love the way Dior shows it's appreciation for their loyal customers even though I am not spending thousands on bags and clothing.



Ooooo, sounds awesome! Any chance of a picture?


----------



## cheburacha

Lyn2005 said:


> Ooooo, sounds awesome! Any chance of a picture?


 
Sure, will post soon-)


----------



## Baby bear

Hi ladies,
Does anyone know what's in the current 100 and 250 points gifts?  I am thinking whether I should redeem now or wait until the 500 level, thanks!


----------



## northernvagirll

Never heard of it what is it?


----------



## cheburacha

Baby bear said:


> Hi ladies,
> Does anyone know what's in the current 100 and 250 points gifts?  I am thinking whether I should redeem now or wait until the 500 level, thanks!


 
I received both in the past (a year ago or less). 250 points gift came with a small book - dictionary of fashion by CD, a trial size One Essential, trial Diorshow mascara and a deluxe J'Adore. 100 points was mini lipstick, trial one essential, trial mascara and J'Adore. I did not redeem for 100 points recently, but according to some of the posts, the lipstick is no  longer in 100 points redemption. And someone posted the 500 points gift in this thread earlier.


----------



## cheburacha

Lyn2005 said:


> Ooooo, sounds awesome! Any chance of a picture?


 
My 1000 points gift. Love!


----------



## cheburacha

northernvagirll said:


> Never heard of it what is it?


 
It's a special loyalty program for Dior Beauty fans. Details are available at www.diordivavip.com
You collect your Dior beauty receipts and redeem according to levels, $1=1 point, rewards start as early as 100 points.


----------



## Lyn2005

cheburacha said:


> My 1000 points gift. Love!



Oh! Thank you! It IS very gorgeous! I think I will save up for the 1000 point gift.

Thanks again for posting!


----------



## Baby bear

cheburacha said:


> I received both in the past (a year ago or less). 250 points gift came with a small book - dictionary of fashion by CD, a trial size One Essential, trial Diorshow mascara and a deluxe J'Adore. 100 points was mini lipstick, trial one essential, trial mascara and J'Adore. I did not redeem for 100 points recently, but according to some of the posts, the lipstick is no  longer in 100 points redemption. And someone posted the 500 points gift in this thread earlier.


Thx a lot for the info.
Do u know if I purchase it as discounted price, do the points count as the regular price?
Ie. $100 item but 10% discount, do they count 100 points or 90 points?
And how do they bank the unused point? Am I able to see the points after login?
Thanks again!


----------



## cheburacha

Baby bear said:


> Thx a lot for the info.
> Do u know if I purchase it as discounted price, do the points count as the regular price?
> Ie. $100 item but 10% discount, do they count 100 points or 90 points?
> And how do they bank the unused point? Am I able to see the points after login?
> Thanks again!


 
They count at the regular price (again, this is my experience). I often purchased with 10% at the Bay, and when I redeemed, I counted them as full price in my books. The thing is that it's hard to get exactly 100 or exactly 250, so my redemptions were always a little bit over and that's why maybe the discount did not matter. The "unused" points are lost, so it's better to send right at the redemption threshold. And no, you won't be able to see points, unless these are points you earned from purchases directly from Dior website. Hope this helps!


----------



## cheburacha

Lyn2005 said:


> Oh! Thank you! It IS very gorgeous! I think I will save up for the 1000 point gift.
> 
> Thanks again for posting!


 
You are the most welcome. I think it's worth collecting for the 1000 points gift instead of redeeming at smaller levels. And Dior is doing great now with all the new collections, so that makes the task easy (while a bit tough on the wallet).


----------



## Baby bear

cheburacha said:


> They count at the regular price (again, this is my experience). I often purchased with 10% at the Bay, and when I redeemed, I counted them as full price in my books. The thing is that it's hard to get exactly 100 or exactly 250, so my redemptions were always a little bit over and that's why maybe the discount did not matter. The "unused" points are lost, so it's better to send right at the redemption threshold. And no, you won't be able to see points, unless these are points you earned from purchases directly from Dior website. Hope this helps!


Thx a lot!  Your info helps.
I thought they will bank the unused points? If my receipt is $143 before taxes, and I redeem 100 points, isn't the 43 points will save in my account until next time?  I thought this was written somewhere in the website.  Does anyone experience this before?
Ladies, thx again!


----------



## snowbubble

Oh No! I JUST threw away a box of receipts!


----------



## Baby bear

Hi,
Does anyone know what's included in the 250 level rewards? Any lipstick in this level? Anyone redeemed it recently?
Thank you!


----------



## Shiar

Hey just wondering, do the points accumulated expire yearly or do they just keep accumulating? I hear we have 1 year to send in the receipts from the day we made our purchase.


----------



## SnowBlossom

Is this international??


----------



## BarbAga

I sent 2 in this morning. One for 500. And one 100. I dont really know what you get. I think it takes 6 weeks. Seems like it did last time.


----------



## cheburacha

Shiar said:


> Hey just wondering, do the points accumulated expire yearly or do they just keep accumulating? I hear we have 1 year to send in the receipts from the day we made our purchase.




It says that all the receipts should be from one year period. I am not sure what happens if these receipts cover longer period. I never tried, always collected within one year. I find it reasonable that they restrict points/receipts to one year period. The team at Dior Diva is friendly and helpful, so it might worth to give them a call and ask.


----------



## cheburacha

SnowBlossom said:


> Is this international??





It is for Canada and United States. Maybe there is a separate loyalty program for Europe?


----------



## cheburacha

BarbAga said:


> I sent 2 in this morning. One for 500. And one 100. I dont really know what you get. I think it takes 6 weeks. Seems like it did last time.






I believe if you in the US, it takes less than that, 3 weeks max - at least, this is my experience.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

This is absolutely fantastic. I did not know this existed. Thanks for the info ladies!


----------



## TazHawk

Do Dillard's online email confirmations count as a receipt?


----------



## cheburacha

TazHawk said:


> Do Dillard's online email confirmations count as a receipt?



Yes, they do


----------



## jillydior

I have been a member of dior diva for about 3 years. I love it, because Im already going to buy my makeup and perfume but now I get a reward too


----------



## leecube

Is there a cap to how many points one can accumulate and redeem each year?  TIA.


----------



## cheburacha

leecube said:


> Is there a cap to how many points one can accumulate and redeem each year?  TIA.


No, no cap - they even have 5000 points reward!


----------



## yln0002

I was expecting a lipstick as well, and I did not get one. I thought they just forgot, but since it seems they no longer send one, I am not sure I'll try the rewards program again. A little disappointed.


----------



## JulieDiva

Yes I sent away for the 100 and 250 points rewards and received them ....very disappointing. They are just little freebie samples of stuff i already wear or have used....this program really scaled back in the last few years. too bad since Dior has really improved their products and are a wonderful brand.


----------



## swtstephy

Has anyone sent in points recently? I wanna know if the rewards have improved.


----------



## cheburacha

swtstephy said:


> Has anyone sent in points recently? I wanna know if the rewards have improved.


 
I did - 1000 and 500 rewards. For 1000 you get a full size (100ml) J'Adore plus purse spray or Miss Dior, and for 500 - 4 nail polish minis and full size crème abricot. I thought these gifts are wonderful!


----------



## bombed

cheburacha said:


> I did - 1000 and 500 rewards. For 1000 you get a full size (100ml) J'Adore plus purse spray or Miss Dior, and for 500 - 4 nail polish minis and full size crème abricot. I thought these gifts are wonderful!



I have done the 1000 as well and I got the 100ml Miss Dior. I am devout Dior fan and I only use their products so for me this program is wonderful.

I always buy from the same counter so the SAs know me really well and I get so many samples, left over promotion make-up bags etc. lol I've even gotten free eyeshadow and mascara and body lotion (full sized) for modeling make-up for them through a store at a gala. It pays to be loyal, I guess .


----------



## coconutsboston

Gosh, I had forgotten about this!  Is the "card" still the paper print out, or can they look you up by phone number or something?  I've missed out on tons of points, I suppose.


----------



## LemonDrop

Hi. I just joined the dior divas. Three questions. 

When I sign in, I don't see any links to "my account" or anything personalized to me. All I get is a page that looks like a different generic Dior screen. Any ideas?

I read that I could sign in, print out a form and submit receipts to get points from recent purchase prior to becoming a diva. Is this true? Again I see nothing special when I sign in to my account. Nothing at all about Divas. 

Also. Dior's website is such a pain on my iPad. I can't zoom in or anything. Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## LemonDrop

Hi again. So I can't delete my last post but after searching the Internet I think I understand. I keep my receipts for up to a year and then mail in. Some of my receipts from Nordstrom (in orders shipped) don't show prices they are packing slips without prices.  I am hoping Dior prices are set and  this won't matter. 

I'm excited I had no idea about this program.


----------



## JulieDiva

LemonDrop said:


> Hi again. So I can't delete my last post but after searching the Internet I think I understand. I keep my receipts for up to a year and then mail in. Some of my receipts from Nordstrom (in orders shipped) don't show prices they are packing slips without prices.  I am hoping Dior prices are set and  this won't matter.
> 
> I'm excited I had no idea about this program.


Hi yes, if you go onto the Dior site and sign it, it should have a dior diva link that tells you more.  send the receipts  and fill out the form.  It is a decent program, I mean over the past few years the rewards have gotten less exciting and valuable, but still better than nothing.  They change them too every few months, so keep checking the Dior diva part on the Dior site.  Enjoy your Dior goodies!


----------

